# Associating jail's vnet with host's internal network



## pkc (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a jail with its own `vnet`. Following the basic model found at http://wiki.polymorf.fr/index.php/Howto ... _jail_vnet, I've created a `bridge` and `epair` device, attaching one end of the epair to the bridge and moving the other to the jail. However, no matter how I assign addresses, I can't communicate between the jail and the host in either direction. Generally, I receive 'Permission denied' messages when I try to open a socket or ping (raw sockets are enabled). Also note that I get the same error when trying to communicate with the jail's loopback, from within the jail.

Any hints? Thanks

*EDIT:* OK, sorry, I just realized that I recently switched to `ipfw` and I had forgotten to supplement the default deny rule. I hadn't realized that blocked traffic would result in a 'Permission denied'. Do ignore this thread!


----------

